# Bringing my GF/Wife to work in Canada while I study - visas etc



## Einar (Sep 21, 2015)

I am a Norwegian man who just arrived in Vancouver as a student in a 14 month full time programme at a private institution in Vancouver. It is a recognized institution and I have a study permit, which also allows me to work part-time for the duration of the program + an additional few months after the programme is completed.

I have an Indonesian girlfriend, with Indonesian passport. We have been in a relationship together in Indonesia for one year before I moved here to study. 
We are planning to marry.
My question is: if we are married, will she be entitled to a work visa in Canada for the duration of my program? 

I believe that as an international student in a marriage, the spouse automatically is entitled to a work visa for the duration of their partners program. Is this correct? I believe I read this somewhere in the handbook "Welcome to Canada - what you should know", issued by citizenship and immigration, Canada, but I wasn´t able to locate this paragraph right now.

Even if this is so, would different rules apply when the couple is married first AFTER the studies in Canada of the studying spouse has commenced? And would this process be more complicated given my GF is from Indonesia, not a western country?

I assume I would need to sponsor her (show proof of sufficient financial means). As I personally do not have these means, could my parents provide the sponsorship on my behalf?

Any input highly appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your parents are not permitted to sponsor her.


----------



## Einar (Sep 21, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> Your parents are not permitted to sponsor her.


What would be required of me to sponsor her? I don´t have much money, my parents is sponsoring my education. What could be done is my parents could transfer money to my account, which could make me eligible to sponsor her. But perhaps they want bank statements for several months, showing a steady income etc - at least from the time before my studies commenced. Unfortunately I wouldn´t be able to provide that. But with the the abovementioned I could at least prove sufficient funds.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Search


----------

